# Sticky's official NFAA 2009 Nats picture thread..



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A few shots of the crowd, though none of these pics do the crowd justice.. :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Some shots of the courses...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

more...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

We did manage to get 4 hooters on a couple of animal targets today, one with capemaybowman in the pic, who I shot with today.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

and yes, we did have a little rain, but fortunately (so far), it's been after we were off the course.. :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

There were about a dozen or so archers that came up from LA representing the Louisiana Field Archery Association. They hosted a party, Cajun style for some of the archers that braved the floods last night and let me tell ya.. they sure can throw a party.. :tongue: :whoo: :cheers:

The food was awesome and everyone seemed to have a great time. Thanks to the LFAA team for their gracious hospitality... :yo: :thumb: :first:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A few more misc shots...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

They shot the Pro-Am this evening after the animal round and yes, they even talked Hornet into shootin it.. :chortle: :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:archer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

If anyone has any pics they wanna add to, please, by all means, feel free.. :cheers:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*coool... thanks sticky..*

"" Here are a *few* pics to tide ya over ... ""



come on .. give me more.. i need more... more.. more..more...


:faint:







:spam1:....:set1_signs009:.....:spam:

:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> "" Here are a *few* pics to tide ya over ... ""
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry, forgot to approve the rest of my posts.. :doh: :chortle: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice pics Sticky! I nominate you as the 'Official' AT photographer. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nice pics Sticky! I nominate you as the 'Official' AT photographer. :wink:


hehehe... thanks Jerry :cheers:

Hornet and I both took a bunch of pics, and I'm sure he'll add quite a few when he gets back home and can get em downloaded.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*thank you...*

:thumb::thumb:


( i think you like the Town Car....:wink: )


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> :thumb::thumb:
> 
> 
> ( i think you like the Town Car....:wink: )


  Well, I was tryin to get a couple of pics of the crowd at the morning meeting and National Anthem, but the crowd was so thick and there really ain't been a good place to get a perspective of the whole crowd, so I just took a couple from under the tree where we were perched awaitin the go ahead.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> There were about a dozen or so archers that came up from LA representing the Louisiana Field Archery Association. They hosted a party, Cajun style for some of the archers that braved the floods last night and let me tell ya.. they sure can throw a party.. :tongue: :whoo: :cheers:
> 
> The food was awesome and everyone seemed to have a great time. Thanks to the LFAA team for their gracious hospitality... :yo: :thumb: :first:


:noidea:

What?? Ya didn't like our singing??? :set1_rolf2:

Dinner and a show!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Some picts from Cajun Night...*


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*More picts from Cajun Night... cameos...*


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I used to like you Sticky!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

This will give you an idea of the amount of rain... a lot...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry you just wait....I think we all know who the offical photo man is :wink:

Sticky is #2 on this one :wink:

But like we said a while back we are still the only two people that really take pics :zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nanayak said:


> :noidea:
> 
> What?? Ya didn't like our singing??? :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Dinner and a show!




```

```
cajun food, singing-dancing,archery and mutants...?? ..... heheheeee

how'd i miss all this..!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> cajun food, singing-dancing,archery and mutants...?? ..... heheheeee
> ...


You missed out on an awesome dinner put on the Cajuns. Songs were an extra treat....and dessert... provided by the Mutantville Bakery. 

:set1_thinking: Must have missed the dancing... I think...


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Great pic's Sticky! Thanks!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry you just wait....I think we all know who the offical photo man is :wink:
> 
> Sticky is #2 on this one :wink:
> 
> But like we said a while back we are still the only two people that really take pics :zip:


Haaaaaaaa, got your attention. :wink: I'm thinking AT will have to put another server on-line to handle all the pics from *both of ya*! :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually I am not getting nearly the # of pics I wanted to get  

They made me shoot the Pro AM :doh: and shooting 4 wide is killing my picture taking. :doh:

Today should be better though since there are going to be more groups then we have targets


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry you just wait....I think we all know who the offical photo man is :wink:
> 
> Sticky is #2 on this one :wink:
> 
> But like we said a while back we are still the only two people that really take pics :zip:





Brown Hornet said:


> Actually I am not getting nearly the # of pics I wanted to get
> 
> They made me shoot the Pro AM :doh: and shooting 4 wide is killing my picture taking. :doh:
> 
> Today should be better though since there are going to be more groups then we have targets


Yea, well, who was takin the pics with 'your' camera whilst ya shot? :noidea: 

Get some pics of the final festivities tomorrow, eh Bro? :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> I used to like you Sticky!


 :zip: :cheers:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*What to do when not shooting...*






























Sticky with his Crispy....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

So who shot better............... Sticky or Brown???


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

nanayak said:


> View attachment 609793
> View attachment 609794
> 
> 
> ...


Who shot worse than you?? :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

tjandy said:


> So who shot better............... Sticky or Brown???





tjandy said:


> Who shot worse than you?? :noidea:


Hornet smoked me.. I signed one over to him today, that could have been the one in my hand.. or Bowgods, cause we bet on a three day cumulative and he beat me over the three... the lucky @&%^%^%*@ 

I did get one from Hinky tho.. spotted me a few too many points..  :tongue: :chortle: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What do you mean who won you or brown... Are you serious? :zip:

I posted scores from 4 days of shooting and 5 days for some....did you see Sticky with a better score then me on those days :doh:

Let's just say that I actually had to walk to my target every morning....

and for the record Team Hinky/Hornet are 7 and 0 in that there ring toss game :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What do you mean who won you or brown... Are you serious? :zip:
> 
> I posted scores from 4 days of shooting and 5 days for some....did you see Sticky with a better score then me on those days :doh:
> 
> ...


   I got some more pics to post up, I'll work on em this morning between chores.. .:thumb:

Shoot well Bro.. :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, here are some pics from Day 4, the second round of Field targets.. started off just a wee bit froggy... :lol: :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Our friends from Cajun Country... :yo:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The view from Target 1, Yellow in the morning just before the whistle...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Some pics on the Yellow course yesterday...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:tea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MoparMatty with his color-changing bow, tryin to figure out how to swat the Hornet on the last day of competition... :chortle: :thumb:

He was pullin out all the stops, til the rain quenched him.. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Chillin with good friends... recognize a famous name? :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Washers... 

Love the form of the winning team... :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Scores of all through Day 3 of competition..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Da Pros.... notice Jesse B's scores.. :mg: :fear: :thumb: :yo: :first: :cheers:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey thanks for all the pictures and the color commentary.:smile: AC


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> recognize a famous name? :noidea:


Yep...Larry Wise. I have a few of his books. Now...if only I could learn something from them.................:embara:

Oh......and how could I forget...*HINKEY* and *HORNET*!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...Larry Wise. I have a few of his books. Now...if only I could learn something from them.................:embara:
> 
> Oh......and how could I forget...*HINKEY* and *HORNET*!


:chortle: it was Larry I was lookin for. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> Hey thanks for all the pictures and the color commentary.:smile: AC


It was a pleasure bringing some of the Nationals to AT for all to share. It was a great shoot, shame I didn't have a video camera... :chortle: Perhaps next time it's nearby.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: it was Larry I was lookin for. :thumb:


Larry may have sold some books.... But let's be real....

he ain't H & H :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Larry may have sold some books.... But let's be real....
> 
> he ain't H & H :wink:


You got it! :amen:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Larry may have sold some books.... But let's be real....
> 
> he ain't H & H :wink:


Naw, he prolly sucks at washers.. :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Naw, he prolly sucks at washers.. :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


and we are UNDEFEATED


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

That's cuz the girls didn't challenge ya! Next time Hornet.... :chortle:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's some picts from the final day... started off with :rain: but the sun did finally shine...
Notice the color coordination....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:shade:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Girlies target*

This is our Happy Ending Target... :whoo: I coulda used a lot more of them... :frusty:





























Got really lucky again... Our group consisted of Ann, BowGod's Lady, and Heather... laughed the whole way thru the course. A great way to end the week ... 

:yo:

My hat off to you Ladies! :thumb:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Did anyone get a pic of the guy from S. Africa? We were trying to find him at the end of the day on Sunday.
Steve


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

SCS said:


> Did anyone get a pic of the guy from S. Africa? We were trying to find him at the end of the day on Sunday.
> Steve


The one that shot barefoot all week long? :lol: :thumb:

No, I missed a couple of opportunities.. :frusty: I heard he shot quite well... :nod:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> The one that shot barefoot all week long? :lol: :thumb:
> 
> No, I missed a couple of opportunities.. :frusty: I heard he shot quite well... :nod:




```

```
hey.. ! nothing wrong with that ....:wink:....... heheheeee..

we'll be seeign BH farmer-tan line next year...:mg:


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I watched him shoot on the yellow course on sunday. Not bad at all. Really nice guy. The guys he was shooting with named him Mogley, from The Jungle Book.
Steve


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*Looks real to me...*



Brown Hornet said:


> Larry may have sold some books.... But let's be real....
> 
> he ain't H & H :wink:


Larry looks pretty real to me... :wink:


1986 WORLD FIELD ARCHERY CHAMPION, SCOTLAND. FIVE-TIME WORLD TEAM CHAMPION. MANY-TIME PA STATE CHAMPION. MANY PROFESSIONAL WINS INCLUDING ATLANTIC CITY, BIG SKY, ANN MARSTON OPEN, MILWAUKEE SENTINEL OPEN AND LONG ISLAND OPEN.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Some of my fellow CT archers*

These are the guys that have to put up with me all the time... :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*A bit more from CT*









These last two sets of picts are from Cajun night.... :darkbeer::hungry:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn look at that....me with an UMBIE and a STOOL all in the same pic no less 

I need to say THANK YOU to my man itchyfinger for that super umbie by the way....:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

PA Dutch said:


> Larry looks pretty real to me... :wink:
> 
> 
> 1986 WORLD FIELD ARCHERY CHAMPION, SCOTLAND. FIVE-TIME WORLD TEAM CHAMPION. MANY-TIME PA STATE CHAMPION. MANY PROFESSIONAL WINS INCLUDING ATLANTIC CITY, BIG SKY, ANN MARSTON OPEN, MILWAUKEE SENTINEL OPEN AND LONG ISLAND OPEN.


who said he wasn't real.....:noidea:

I am in a good mood don't make me start smacking people around one day after Nationals.....comprehension is the KEY to reading :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> These are the guys that have to put up with me all the time... :wink:
> 
> View attachment 610609
> 
> ...


I shot with Leo/Lio? on day 1 (I think, could been 2).. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hey.. ! nothing wrong with that ....:wink:....... heheheeee..
> ...


 Well, all I can say is.. bring yer A game (or a spare pair of shoes!)... cuz the Hornet's a buzzin.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I shot with Leo/Lio? on day 1 (I think, could been 2).. :thumb:


It's Leo.... He's very quiet and reserved. And a darn good person... :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> It's Leo.... He's very quiet and reserved. And a darn good person... :thumb:


Yea, and a pretty good shooter too! We got him to open up a bit, though we were takin it easy on him..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

That he is! :thumb::wink: 

Remember, we don't have that many field courses here....:frusty:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hey.. ! nothing wrong with that ....:wink:....... heheheeee..
> ...





IGluIt4U said:


> Well, all I can say is.. bring yer A game (or a spare pair of shoes!)... cuz the Hornet's a buzzin.. :thumb: :wink:


Sticky I think he stepped on something poisonous on the Hill....:doh:

I guess he hasn't learned his lesson....just like BG...although I think he has learned it now :wink:

The next time SP sees me I will be above that goal that he told us he had....and in case he forgets....540+ Heck I should have shot that on Sun :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky I think he stepped on something poisonous on the Hill....:doh:
> 
> I guess he hasn't learned his lesson....just like BG...although I think he has learned it now :wink:
> 
> The next time SP sees me I will be above that goal that he told us he had....and in case he forgets....540+ Heck I should have shot that on Sun :doh:




```

```
the " 30 " goal is for this summer... 40's for next....:wink:... bring an extra 

pumas...! ... ( heheheee )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> the " 30 " goal is for this summer... 40's for next....:wink:... bring an extra
> ...


I was talking about your 40 goal....remember you told us you wouldn't leave BHFS until you shot a 540. :wink:

I think you may end you archery career shooting BHFS :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was talking about your 40 goal....remember you told us you wouldn't leave BHFS until you shot a 540. :wink:
> 
> I think you may end you archery career shooting BHFS :doh:




```

```
exactly....many goals at hand here... hopefully by then it will be same ..... never mind...

40's - pins at next Hillbilly... then i'll _whiippp-up _with a lens from there on out.....:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> exactly....many goals at hand here... hopefully by then it will be same ..... never mind...
> ...


Yeah....RIGHT....like I told BG last year....

You better get realistic and crawl before you walk. :wink:


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

No one got a pic of Jesse ??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> No one got a pic of Jesse ??


Most likely only if one of the other "pros" had a camera with them.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thanks "yankee"...*

Damnyankee has the pic in his thread .. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=974788


here ya go..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> No one got a pic of Jesse ??


I posted a pic of Jesse in my thread....but only one from one morning when we were standing around talking. 

Jesse didn't shoot the PRO AM...and he didn't hang around long when he was done shooting each day....I also never saw him shoot an arrow on the practice range in the morning or afternoon. He doesn't shoot a ton of arrows...I know the last two years at LAS he has walked into the range and shot his first arrows of the day during the 2nd end of practice.


----------

